# I killed my best friend today out building some trail.....



## calboy (Nov 3, 2005)

My old trusty rogue hoe gave up the ghost today...:madmax: Has anyone broke one before or am I just a GIANT trail building, tool killing maniac!


----------



## Ltdan12a (Jun 15, 2012)

Viking funeral!!!


----------



## calboy (Nov 3, 2005)

Good idea! I think I'll bury it under a rock garden I'm planning on building or wait a second........since I don't have an ocean near me I think I'll just throw it in the creek! LOL


----------



## pinkrobe (Jan 30, 2004)

LOL, I thought you meant a human friend, not a tool friend. That said, there are friends who are complete tools...


----------



## calboy (Nov 3, 2005)

Lol


----------



## SeaHag (Jul 14, 2011)

Weld it up and continue to use it...there's still plenty of life there.


----------



## Cotharyus (Jun 21, 2012)

Yep. Nothing a weld can't cure. I've seen stuff like this a couple times when people sink the head way in, and then pry at something like a root..


----------



## Ridnparadise (Dec 14, 2007)

Drink a glass of cement and HTFU. Tools have a short life when used for their purpose. Think of them like big brown eye cows waiting for your grill. In this case the grill is dirt. After you break another half dozen old friends, you will start to feel like Mugabe and treat them like they want to be treated....... Or is it just me


----------



## zrm (Oct 11, 2006)

It's a grubbing & scraping tool, NOT a prying tool. If you need to pry something call out for a rock bar or a pick/mattock.

Don't you listen to the tool talk? :lol:


----------



## calboy (Nov 3, 2005)

I used the rogue hoe to profile the trail tread and also to do basic benching duties. If I need to pry on something I have other tools for that.


----------



## Moe Ped (Aug 24, 2009)

calboy said:


> My old trusty rogue hoe gave up the ghost today...:madmax: Has anyone broke one before or am I just a GIANT trail building, tool killing maniac!


The Rogue Hoes with the round handles are not invincible; I have witnessed them breaking before. Too much leverage and not enough sectional area at the junction.

The 70H is a pretty tough customer though; I highly recommend it!

(Have you ever heard the training spiel about oval handles vs round handles???)

RE welding it; at least it broke at the socket side of the weld---that's a good thing. If you can get the f-glass handle out of there beforehand I think a repair by welding would be satisfactory.


----------



## calboy (Nov 3, 2005)

I'm going to try and get it repaired. I think it will weld up fine. I agree that the round handles look more likely to break than the square handled ones. (Im gonna buy me a square handled one next.) Oh well, breaking one makes for a good story.... and besides I'd rather break one as opposed to having one in mint condition!! If you know what I mean.


----------



## aero901 (Apr 11, 2012)

I have broken a 70H before in the same manner as the one depicted. The weld cracked around the head and the rectangular tubing socket when prying on a root. They are not invisible, but close. 

There was a recent thread discussing repairing a rogue hoe. I remember someone made the comment about the steel being more difficult to weld because it was hardened. It may be something to mention to the person doing the repair.


----------



## Cotharyus (Jun 21, 2012)

There's nothing difficult about welding the steel on these things. They're made of AG disc blades. Plenty hard, but nothing difficult to weld.


----------



## AnimalBikeman (Jun 18, 2011)

Real men use pulaski's! Just joking. kudos for wearing the thing out.


----------

